# Tacoma vs Tundra



## Snowhere

You really have to clarify what you are looking for in a truck. 

Is it just you and your wife, or more? 
Just for recreation, or do you plan on actually using it as a truck? 
What do you value, gas mileage or power?
Planning on towing anything, or not?
Are you a big, medium or small person?
Looking to buy new or used?
Heart set on a toy or are you open to other brands?


----------



## paddlebizzle

Snowhere said:


> You really have to clarify what you are looking for in a truck.
> 
> Is it just you and your wife, or more?
> Just for recreation, or do you plan on actually using it as a truck?
> What do you value, gas mileage or power?
> Planning on towing anything, or not?
> Are you a big, medium or small person?
> Looking to buy new or used?
> Heart set on a toy or are you open to other brands?


Just for me. I need it for weekends especially in summer for recreation and a few landscaping projects in the summer (i.e. no heavy loads or towing). 

I'm short, so I know that I should buy the biggest, nastiest, rig I can possibly get my hands on. Preferably something with tires taller than I am.

I'm definitely buying used - late 90's or early 00's. 
I've been burned on a Ford once, so my heart is set on Japanese, and Nissan just doesn't cut it. That kind of narrows it down to a Toyota.


----------



## Electric-Mayhem

Tacoma all the way. For personal use and a truck that will last you forever it can't be beat. I'd think about the Tundra if I had to use it for work and hauling heavy stuff, but for a personal vehicle something smaller and a bit more economical is nice. The Tacoma is about the perfect size for an outdoorsy kind of car too. It'll make it on medium level offroad stuff unmodified, and still has enough room in the back to put all your gear in. Long enough to throw a mat down and sleep in too.

That said, they are a pretty desirable truck, so expect to pay a decent amount compared to other similar vehicles. I almost bought one a while back, and it had 120,000 miles on it and was a latish 90's model, and was over $10k from a dealer. You can find the occasional deal on them, but they really seem to hold their value. Its a good thing I guess, since you can be reasonably assured of getting your money back when/if you sell it.

Anyways, I'd say its about the ideal truck out there honestly. Most of the world tends to agree too, as its the one you'll see 90% of the time in the Australian Outback, Africa and South America (#1 choice for terrorist cells too evidently.......unfortunately).

JH


----------



## raftus

I have an 03 Tacoma - I love it. It gets about 18 mpg avg (V6 engine, 4x4). I think the 4 cylinder gets about 1-2 MPG more, but it is underpowered in my opinion. The 05 Tacomas were a new model year if memory serves and they are a fair bit bigger and lot more powerful than the previous models. The V6 went from 190 hp to 236 hp but has essentially the same gas mileage, the truck also got 4 inches wider. 

I would consider the crew cab - it is a lot better for shuttles. The Tundras are great trucks as well, just seemed like overkill to me.


----------



## paulie

Tundra all the way
I had an 04 tacoma sr5 v6 and it was great for journeying around with one or two people, slept nicely in the back and could carry lots of kayaks with the rack on the topper. Long story short I wrecked it big time, rolled it came out with a little scratch on my left hand. They are great trucks but like a dart, they are a little too long for how narrow they are in my opinion. 
So after all the insurance and what not, I bought a 2000 tundra limited, added a topper and ladder rack and it was hands way better than the tacoma, a bit wider, not too much longer and got great gas mileage averaging around 18-20 hwy when driving within reason, i think due to the bigger engine hauling not much more than the taco. I would still be driving it if i were stateside, but I'm here in Iceland.
that being said, it is still for sale, check it out in the swap if you are interested, it is a sick gear hauling road trippin machine. 

hope I answered your questions

-Paul


----------



## paddlebizzle

paulie said:


> Not too much longer and got great gas mileage averaging around 18-20 hwy when driving within reason, i think due to the bigger engine hauling not much more than the taco.


Interesting. US EPA estimates for the Tacoma are 16 city, 19 hwy and the Tundra are 14/15 city and 18 hwy. Actually not that different relative to size and power.

I'm steering away from the Tundra not because of size or gas mileage but because there are so many extras and doo-dads that I don't need (or more importantly - costly to fix). Unless someone can convince me that the Tundra reliability is on par with the Tacoma, the decision is fairly clear.


----------



## paulie

I think the biggest difference I noticed between the trucks is that once you load up the tacoma it loves to eat gas and the tundra pretty much stays the same. True, the tundra has more bells and whistles but I never had to fix anything major, routine maintenance, had to replace the timing belt as it was recommended, but other than that the ops cost on the tundra vs tacoma were about the same, my 2 cents as a previous owner of both. and really you should just buy my truck and help me support my habit here in the land of ice


----------



## shappattack

I have a 1997 Tacoma 4 cyl, 2 wheel drive with extended cab and canopy. I have had it for 10 years, got it certified used from Toyota with 24,000 for $11,000. It now has 208,000. I have had no major problems, only routine maintenance and brakes done (I still have the original clutch, knock on wood). I get about 26 to 29 mpg (seriously, I keep track) depending on load/speed. I have had this thing loaded with 4 adults and a weeks worth of rafting gear + dog driving out from Troy to Wallowa (2 hours on gravel road with a steep canyon drive out) with no problem. It hauls my 14 foot boat plus 2 coolers and dry box and all my stuff for a week long rafting trip + my wife and dog with no problem for several hours worth of driving, you could even stash a smaller kid in there with all that stuff. I have also had 18 bags of concrete in the back, although that was pushing it. 

I don't tow (except for drift boat) and am not a race car driver, and the 4 cyl seems plenty of power for my needs + way better gas mileage when compared to my friend that has a 6 cyl tacoma of almost the same year.

I will probably be looking for a new rig in a year or so, and will probably upgrade to a 4 cyl, 4 wheel drive Tacoma (better access to some of my climbing areas), but am also interested in looking at Nissan (have some friends that have had good luck with those). Why do you think Nissan doesn't cut it? I would really like to know as I will be in the market soon my self.
Shapp


----------



## Riparian

I have a 2002 Tundra that gets 19 hwy best case. That's using cruise control and keeping it under 3000 rpm whenever possible. Shappattack is right, a 4 cylinder Tacoma is going to do way better mileage wise than a 6 cyl (or 8 cyl Tundra). I recently got rid of my 1981 Toyota pickup. It had 275,000 and was mechanically sound. Toyota trucks are the best out there.


----------



## TakemetotheRiver

I owned a '99 Tacoma before I had my son and upgraded because of the room to a Tundra. The Tacoma was perfect for just me and a rolled raft in the back, but it wouldn't have pulled the trailer and raft set-up I have now as easily. I see no difference in gas mileage when I'm hauling the trailer in my Tundra.

Also, 2 months after trading in the Tacoma, I totaled the first Tundra- ran into a gaurdrail on ice at 40 mph- I walked away with a seat belt abrasion- the tow truck driver couldn't believe anyone walked away from it.

My insurance company paid me more than I had paid for it and I got a better Tundra. The point is, for safety, reliability, and value, I wouldn't have anything but a Toyota.

If you go with the Tacoma, just don't get a 4-banger- they have no power and the loss of gas mileage is far more noticeable when you add weight. Also, if you go with the Tundra, the V-8 automatic has a lot more power than the V-6 standard. Unfortunately, they don't make a V-8 standard.


----------



## Snowhere

shappattack will get better mileage then we would do to attitude difference. Same with power comparisons. 
Driving around 5000ft to 11,000ft in Colorado will make the 4cl a dog compared to driving around Washington. 
Up here, 6cl is the only way to go in a small truck.

I worked my way from small, to medium to now a large truck. I have a couple of rugrats and a dog, so the full size crewcab
fits the bill if I want to take the family raft/camping or I am helping a friend build their house. If I did not have kids, I would rock
a small truck, but even paying the gas for a full size is not bad if you only use it sparingly.

With a small, sporty supercharged car for my daily, and a nice German AWD wagon for the wife/family car, the HD Crew rounds out my fleet nicely.


----------



## iliketohike

before I moved to Colorado I couldn't believe how people could drive full size trucks unless they owned a boat or some sort of trailer. I thought they were insecure and foolish. After struggling up passes in my V6 pathfinder, which was standard, and borrowing my buddies Tundra I was sold. As fate would have it someone else totaled my pathfinder by hitting me. So I was on the market and I knew what I wanted. Tundra V8 4WD. 

Ok, so Tacoma vs. Tundra. They did upgrade the six from a 3.0 in the early 90's to a 3.3 to a 3.5 to the late model which is a 4L. The 4 banger is for silly people in colorado, that don't like passing, and for sea level. I can't speak about how well that new V6 motor does, but something tells me my V8 climbs hills better and tows better. I track my gas milage and get inbetween 19-20 on the highway, but as low as 10 stop sign to stop sign stop and go around town. the means I fill up and it take about 22 gals if I do it when the gas light comes on. 

Anyway, they cost the same, because so many people like the tacoma and the tundra is full sized. So for the same money you can get a Tundra over a tacoma. It's more comfortable to sleep in, has more room, and the difference in gas milage is like 1-2 miles per gallon. Get the Tundra, you'll be stoked. And I work on my vehicle and so far the Tundra has been breezy to work on.


----------



## tallboy

Shopping for a Tacoma can be frustrating because of how expensive they are, at least excellent blue book or better. I bought a 92 in 2000 with 110,000 for $6800 and it was an awesome truck. 100,000 miles later it had minimal maintenance costs (tires, shocks, starter). I drove most of the passes in the san juans, lived out of it most weekends, and hated to see it go...baby seats don't fit too well in the extended cab. It sold last year with 215,000 miles for $5500. That was one of the few great investments I've had. You won't regret getting a Tacoma


----------



## Warren

*TUNDRA*

Went from a little 95 reg cab Toy to the 04 Tundra and haven't gone back. The Taco is a great truck for its reliability, mileage and manuverability. Just try driving both of them. When I went to buy a Taco in 04 I got talked into test driving the Tundra. The ride is just sooooo much different. The Taco moves like a truck where as the Tundra feels more like a car. Smooooth. It may be a little overkill for your needs but if you tow or haul like I do the power difference is amazing. You won't really notice it too much until you are loaded climbing a long hill. The extra space in the cab is pretty nice too. Haven't had one long enough to speak as to their durablity personally but friends who have older ones haven't had any complaints. I went from the 04 to the 06 and now have the 07 and as long as I can I will never own a different truck. Love the Tundra. As for the bellls and whistles, once you have them you may realize they make for a pretty comfortable journey. Don't listen to me though cause I like my trucks decked.


----------



## FLOWTORCH

A Suby and a Taco? Your gonna have the two most popular vehicles in CO.

I've been driving a 4door 08 Tacoma for about a year, it's my dream truck. So happy with it. Didn't hurt that I have an amigo that manages the dealership in town. I got nothing to really add except that I feel like with the newer, wider trucks I dont notice that darting feel that paulie talks about at all...of course I never drove the old ones so I cant compare. Now that I have the topper, the racks, carpet from top to bottom it's my camping,shuttling,trippin dream.


----------



## iliketohike

I was reading the post more and noticed that the poster was concerned about the Tundra's reliability because of extra bells and whistles. First, I am not aware of any feature in the Tundra that the Tacoma doesn't offer. 

But my reason for chimming in again is to say that, a V8 is always going to be more reliable than a V6. The reason: If you don't haul the motor never has to work that hard. So when you are trying to pass that 18 wheeler making the drive to the mountains you're not going to have to redline the V8 to get by it, wherease the V6 will have to put out all it has. Also, the V8 is the ideal motor when considering the crank shaft. I forget exactly but when I learned about motors in school they said that every 45 degrees of spinning in the crank the V8 gets a piston to drive it as opposed to 60 degrees in the V6. What this means is that the V8 can produce more power with less combustion per cylinder and a better balanced crank. 

Toyota built both motors, so I imagine the construction is virtually the same, and with the gas milage being about the same, and the price for a 01 tundra actually being the same or less than a tacoma, its a no brainer. I'm guessing I will get at least 250,000 miles on my motor before I even think about rebuilding it. 

But don't listen to the EPA. if you drive the tundra around town stop sign to stop sign you are looking at 10-12 mpg. 19-20 on the highway if you aren't driving 80+ and passing everyone, and if the motor is tuned. Airfilter and oil change will change the MPG. I change my airfilter twice a year and change my oil at 3000 miles. Super easy to do yourself, you don't even have to jack it up. 

Beware. the 00-02 tundra I think has a problem with the rear axle seals which leak differential oil into the drums and cause the brakes to suffer. fairly complicated job, a shop should do it for about 250, I bought all the parts and oil for 50. You should make sure your's aren't leaking or you'll overheat your front discs and warp them, a common problem with Tundras, I know of at least 2 other Tundra owners with this problem from that era. That is the only problem I am aware of. The motor is a champ and so is everything else.


----------



## brendodendo

98 Taco TRD xtra cab. Great truck. 185K and still tough. Bought in 2004 w/ 129K. I have done clutch (my fault - haha), power steering pump, tires - tie rods -alignment, and minor upkeep. Tows the raft and single snowmo really well. Double snowmobile is OK. 4 wheels like a champ with no mods standard (trd has rear lock). 
Now that the family brood is up to 3 and a mut, it's cramped, but doable for short to medium drives. I'd sell and upgrade to a crew cab in the 00-02 range of the same model. Might even think about the Tundra or the same years (V8 - I just like a manual though). I'm just not sold on the price point for the newer models.

A 4 cyl in CO is out of the question. I could keep up with you in my 4cyl 1.9L Westfalia.


----------



## lhowemt

Tacoma vs Tundra, you'll have to decide if you want the bigger truck with more doodads. Definitely DON'T get the 4 cyl, as TTMTR says. I got my 94 xcab 4wd in 4cyl, trying to save money. We joke that we have to pedal over passes, and that is without any trailer. But, it does do a great job pulling the little raft trailer, and I've hauled furniture and a sailboat with it, no problems above and beyond the lack of power inherent. 

My hubby is a bit of a car freak, and says toyota has been having some problems in the past few years, too many things going wrong. Not so bad yet that they are knows as Fords and Chevy's, but all the more reason to go used, let them figure out their latest round of issues. It is affecting their sales so far, but not their reputation.

Our little xcab works ok for shuttles, we cram 4-5 people in there and that back seat really shouldn't be called that. But it works. I'm glad I didn't go bigger, another vehicle serves that function in our household.


----------



## calendar16

*Taco or Tundra...one of the hardest decisions to make!*

I was in this situation a year ago and both have their advantages and disadvantages.

Obviously, the Tacoma is the one that holds the "bullet-proof" header under its name. There is certainly less maintenance on a V6 than a V8. I believe that the Tacoma is a better daily driver due to its smaller size, economics, etc. It can certainly tow a raft and trailer easily but so can most trucks. I do have friends that have early 2000's Tundras and personally I did not like the drivers seats. I felt more comfortable in the Tacoma's bucket seats. With all that being said, if $$$ were not an issue I would be happy with a 2009 Tundra with full bed and 4 doors, limited edition!

I settled for a 2008 Tacoma crew cab TRD Off-Road in March of 2008 and then two weeks after my wedding in July 2008, some doucher rear ended me on my way to work because he was staring at the horses in the field next to the stop light. Coffee explosion all over the interior, totally bent frame, a confused dog in the back, and a wife that got out of the truck and smashed her Dunkin Donuts coffee mug on the ground while at the same time yelling to the driver who hit us, "What the F%*&, you F*%^IN A$$HOLE!"...anyways, I loved that truck (and I still love my wife)!

I decided after the insurance company totalled it to not get another 2008 since I couldn't get as good a deal as I did in March and potentially my accident was a higher-being telling me not to have $500 monthly car payments. I searched far and near for a first generation used Tacoma. I scored a 2001 Tacoma Crew Cab TRD Off-Road with all the bells and whistles that I ever needed i.e. TRD Super Charger, Topper, Bed Rug, Subwoofer, 2inch lift, BFG's, Brush Guard and the truck only had 44,000 miles on it! It was a ridiculous find and I jumped on it immediately. The truck drives like a dream! With the Supercharger the truck drives like a V8, it will do Vail pass at 90 and still be under 4000 RPM. 

Moral of the story is Tacomas rock and are a more economical purchase, they retain their value better than Tundras, will tow a raft and trailer easily, etc. Obviously we all have our differences in opinions and I would suggest driving several different ones and decide what fits you and your lifestyle best. I would suggest staying away from the extended cab Tacomas, the back seats are only good for "little" people and a PFD or two. 

If looking for a used Tacoma be very patient. They are in demand all of the time, they retain their value and rarely sell for less than Kelly Blue Book. Another word of advice is do not make truck shopping an emotional experience because if led by emotion you will either buy something you really can't afford or you will pay more than you should. 

Good luck!

-Cal


----------



## calendar16

*Taco or Tundra...one of the hardest decisions to make!*

I was in this situation a year ago and both have their advantages and disadvantages.

Obviously, the Tacoma is the one that holds the "bullet-proof" header under its name. There is certainly less maintenance on a V6 than a V8. I believe that the Tacoma is a better daily driver due to its smaller size, economics, etc. It can certainly tow a raft and trailer easily but so can most trucks. I do have friends that have early 2000's Tundras and personally I did not like the drivers seats. I felt more comfortable in the Tacoma's bucket seats. With all that being said, if $$$ were not an issue I would be happy with a 2009 Tundra with full bed and 4 doors, limited edition!

I settled for a 2008 Tacoma crew cab TRD Off-Road in March of 2008 and then two weeks after my wedding in July 2008, some doucher rear ended me on my way to work because he was staring at the horses in the field next to the stop light. Coffee explosion all over the interior, totally bent frame, a confused dog in the back, and a wife that got out of the truck and smashed her Dunkin Donuts coffee mug on the ground while at the same time yelling to the driver who hit us, "What the F%*&, you F*%^IN A$$HOLE!"...anyways, I loved that truck (and I still love my wife)!

I decided after the insurance company totalled it to not get another 2008 since I couldn't get as good a deal as I did in March and potentially my accident was a higher-being telling me not to have $500 monthly car payments. I searched far and near for a first generation used Tacoma. I scored a 2001 Tacoma Crew Cab TRD Off-Road with all the bells and whistles that I ever needed i.e. TRD Super Charger, Topper, Bed Rug, Subwoofer, 2inch lift, BFG's, Brush Guard and the truck only had 44,000 miles on it! It was a ridiculous find and I jumped on it immediately. The truck drives like a dream! With the Supercharger the truck drives like a V8, it will do Vail pass at 90 and still be under 4000 RPM. 

Moral of the story is Tacomas rock and are a more economical purchase, they retain their value better than Tundras, will tow a raft and trailer easily, etc. Obviously we all have our differences in opinions and I would suggest driving several different ones and decide what fits you and your lifestyle best. I would suggest staying away from the extended cab Tacomas, the back seats are only good for "little" people and a PFD or two. 

If looking for a used Tacoma be very patient. They are in demand all of the time, they retain their value and rarely sell for less than Kelly Blue Book. Another word of advice is do not make truck shopping an emotional experience because if led by emotion you will either buy something you really can't afford or you will pay more than you should. 

One thing I know for sure after owning different makes and models of vehicles over the years (yes even a brand new 2006 Subaru Outback whose wheel bearings burned out after 18,000 miles!) is that I will be a Toyota truck owner for life! And once my wife's Mitsubishi Motero Sport burns out, we will buy another Toyota! Yeah maybe we aren't supporting the US car economy but hey don't we want cars that work hard while we play hard!??!

Good luck!

-Cal


----------



## DanOrion

I've got a 2002 v6 extended cab trd tacoma and wifey has a 2003 suicide door trd v8 tundra. In a nutshelll, I'd say get a Tundra unless you want to do serious 4x4 exploring, then get a Tacoma. I better knock on wood, but with over 200k combined mikes on the two trucks, I've never had to do anything but routine maintenance. If you are interested in purchasing either, shoot me a PM, maybe we could work something out.

Here's my thoughts:

Tacoma
Pros:
Off road machine, can tackle anything and tough as nails. Minimal rattles with off road use.
Decent gas mileage (18 to 22)
Manageable size for parking, etc.
Reliable
Standard transmission

Cons:
Rougher ride
Does not comfortably fit more than two
Powerful enough, but not really powerful
Over-priced used market value IMHO
Interior parts break (knobs and trim)

Tundra
Pros:
Super luxury ride for a pickup; like a Never Summer Premier or a cadillac
Decent gas mileage (16 to eighteen)
Roomy
Powerful enough to not want more engine
Interior parts sound so far (knobs and trim)
Totally more bang for the buck
Sort of comfortably fits four (comfy enough to drive denver to westy)
Very off road capable, but...

Cons:
If you off road it, it will develop rattles
Bigger; harder to park
Seems a hair less reliable than the Tacoma


----------



## WhiteLightning

Jeff,

My piece of shit Chevy Blazer failed me at 60k, leaving me on the side of the road in a snowstorm, and without reliable transportation that I need for my line of work. That is the last American car I've had (although my Mustang was very good to me). I was going to buy a 2 or 3 year old Taco (this was back in 2005). I liked the new models better, more powerful engine, and a little roomier, but I wanted to save money. It turned out that 2 or 3 years old with 50-60k miles on it was only maybe 2 or 3k less than the brand new one I really wanted.

Anyways, I have a 2005 TRD off-road with the V6 and tow package, and manual transmission. It has been bomb-proof so far, except the paint chips a little more easily than I would like. The 2005 and later models address the complaints about size and power, I can easily haul ass up Vail Pass in it, and it tows rafts just fine. I think we get on average 19mpg driving around, and gotten as high as 21mpg when I'm lucky.

If you want to carry more people, the crew cab is fine, and if you really want to carry more people and not give up bed space, there is actually a crew-cab with the long bed, although it may be a little hard to find.

The Taco does fine in the snow and off-road. I have BFG AT tires, and they seem to work well for both, and are the right tire for this truck if you do even a little off-roading. The tires that come with is suck balls and won't last very long. Some people do snow tires in the winter, but I haven't found that I need to with the BFG's and a couple of sand bags as of yet.

Anyways, our Tacoma is our go-to camp, raft, kayak, mountain bike, dog carrier machine. I plan on keeping it until the wheels fall off, which I think may be a while even if I buy another car someday as a daily driver.


----------



## WhiteLightning

P.S. The newer model access cab (non-crew extended cabs) have a small bench seat in the back that will do for occassional use. It is MUCH better than the older jump seats. It also folds forward and makes a flat area in the back that makes a perfect hound platform.


----------



## shappattack

To my previous post, clarrifing, I drive a lot with my 4 cyl tacoma at elevations between 2,500 to 5,000 feet with no problems, although I am not going to be passing much when fully loaded. Obviously not much driving above 5000 feet in Oregon and Idaho where I mostly spend my recreation time. I think I am going to go with a 6 cyl when I get a new rig probably in a year or so.
Shapp
any thoughts on Nissan?


----------



## Riparian

I loved my old Toyota 4 cylinder, but it was really slow over high passes. The Tundra roars up grades. Taco or Tundra... depends on how much comfort and speed you want and can afford. The gas mileage difference isn't that big.


----------



## paddlebizzle

This is hilarious. I figured that i would get 4 MAYBE 5 posts. So much for people not being passionate about Toyotas.

A late 90's/early 00's Tacoma with less than 90,000 miles at a decent price is impossible to find. The used car market in Colorado is completely retarded. I've basically given up and looking at the Tundra out of desperation.

If I only drive it 2-3 days a week and all summer, gas prices are going to be less of a hassle in the Tundra. However, I'm convinced that the crowd driving the V8 who says it is less strain makes perfect sense: more engine means you don't have to push it as hard.

The Taco might be more economical from the purchase price and gas mileage but they're just too much of a pain in the ass to find (I've been looking for 3 months). Also - slow over passes = sucks! If I was in the south, that's one thing, but driving I-70 at 5000 rpms because I'm in a 4cyl is not an enviable position to be in...

Anyone have more info on warped front rotors? I've heard about that and about exhaust manifold problems in Tundras....


----------



## iliketohike

here's what I know about the rotor issue:

First I think it starts with 1 of 2 things. 1. towing big trailer, tundra, although packing a v8 isn't a dodge dually, if you tow a motor home don't get the 00-06 tundra. 2. Rear axle seals go, and because no one would diagnose that themselves unless they work on their vehicle would assume the tundra has bad breaks, coming down a pass with the axle seal leak you are going to be using like 85% front breaks causing them to overheat, especially considering toyota did make a mistake by making them too small... remember the commercial for the 'new' tundra about how it has the best in class brakes... coincidence, don't bet on it. They weren't up to par and they brought them up to speed for the new line.

Now if you don't tow big things this won't be an issue unless you have the axle seal issue, which any good mechanic will diagnose and fix and thus fix your brake issue, hopefully for a reasonable rate. I haven't fixed my seals yet cause it still stops and it is cold out and I don't have a heated garage. 

About the manifold, I have only found one exhaust leak which was leaking because the connection had gotten loose. I got under there with a rachet and fixed in all of 5 minutes. 

I am sure you won't be dissapointed by the tundra. I love mine. I bet you will find one cheaper than a taco and you can pass them as you journey up the passes with ease. Just don't buy a v6 tundra for colorado, it's dumb. plus, you won't really miss shifting, It makes safety much easier ;-)

PS. If you buy a 00-02 you might have mushy shocks cuase they might be original. I found new shocks online, bilstien HD's for 300 all around. Now I installed them, so figure it will be more money. Just make sure to buy HD instead of OE (original equipment) shocks, cuase the originals from that year weren't stiff enough in my opinion, which made the truck feal like it rolled around corners. I replaced the shocks and sway bar bushings and no shit I can drive at least 10 miles an hour faster around corners without fealling like the truck is going to loose control. They changed the shocks starting in 03 I think, and also raised the truck 3 inches starting that year. 

I just think of the tundra as a tricked out tacoma. and mine has bucket seats, not bench seats like most. Good luck finding a topper for it for a reasonable price though.


----------



## -k-

Regarding rotors, I only have 50k on my '04 Tundra double cab and no problems yet. Two friends have extended cab versions and had to replace rotors at about 90k. I do not believe it was an expensive repair, but appears to be one you should anticipate. 

It may be worth watching the Utah/Idaho markets if you don't mind driving to pick it up. When I was looking for mine I noticed prices were about 2k lower, although I did end up purchasing in Denver (found a smokin deal for what I got).

I love my Tundra (one of the last years in the "mid" size) and will likely drive it till it dies. Great ride, has a shell that is excellent for car camping and halls five more comfortable than most cars. Runs about 15 to 18 mpg. Most people I have met over time wish they had the full size truck, especially if they have kids. Double cab turn radius is not the best, but I have never been one to mind walking an extra 100 feet for a suitable space.


----------



## Ricky NM

I have a 01 Tundra with ~160k on it. No major problems as of now. My dad just got a new tacoma and it shit out on him pueblo a few months after buying it.


----------



## Electric-Mayhem

Have to say I don't buy the whole "Bigger engine doesn't have to try as hard so its therefore going to be more reliable" theory. There are other factors to take into account, primarily the fact that the V6 and I4 engine out of the Tacoma has had much more research and development time put into it since its been around for 20+ years and most of the kinks have been worked out. The V8 hasn't been put through its paces nearly as long. Not saying its a bad engine, just that it doesn't have the reputation for longevity that the V6 does.

JH


----------



## iliketohike

I think you are just making stuff up dude. Toyota has made a v8 for a long time, remember land cruiser? how many of them are still running strong?


----------



## Electric-Mayhem

Not making anything up. The Land Cruiser didn't use a V8 till 1998, which is a year before the Tundra debuted. The T100 never had the V8. A Toyota built JDM only limousine has had one since the 50's and the Lexus devision has had a V8 for longer (1989) but not nearly as long and as widely used as the F Series (V6) and R Series (I4) engines that have been in the Tacoma (or Hilux in other parts of the world) forever.

JH


----------



## lama

Hey man, go retro - get an international scout!


----------



## iliketohike

ok, sorry, you were right electric mayhem. But I gotsta say, I really think the v8 is going to prove to be just as good if not better than those motors. when I went to trade school they always said the v8 is the ideal motor, and a good deal of the tech is the same. and you can't deny that a motor with more cylinders doesn't have to work as hard as one with fewer. It likes 8 people pulling a cart compared to 4. 

But I was out of line saying you made that up after I researched it more. I could have sworn toyota had a v8 before 98 though.


----------



## l-dot

I don't really have much to add. I've got a 97 tacoma v6 that I love. It has 150,000 on it and going strong. I've pulled a uhaul trailer loaded to PA and back with no issues. Granted there are no real passes going that way. Anyways I'm just always looking for excuses to post this pick and share this story. If you get a tacoma don't park it in Philly. This is my previous Taco after I had it for a month :evil:


----------



## freexbiker

YOWZA! What the hell happened to it? Looks like it was the target of a molotov or something!


----------



## paddlebizzle

l-dot said:


> I don't really have much to add. I've got a 97 tacoma v6 that I love. It has 150,000 on it and going strong. I've pulled a uhaul trailer loaded to PA and back with no issues. Granted there are no real passes going that way. Anyways I'm just always looking for excuses to post this pick and share this story. If you get a tacoma don't park it in Philly. This is my previous Taco after I had it for a month :evil:


I'll take it! Do you accept cash?


----------



## l-dot

If you look at the first picture you can see a box spring on the background. Someone took the mattress that goes with it, put it in the bed of the truck and set it on fire. Oh how I don't miss Philly. The cops didn't feel like investigating an arson so they called it spontaneous combustion. The topper I ordered for the truck was finished a week after this happened. I still have it on my new truck.


----------



## mouflon

Forget the V8 Tundra. You'll spend more in gas, GVW tax, and (most likely) maintenance. Besides, Toyota has been making great V6 and I4 engines for a very long time. They're more reliable (especially the I4) than any other gasoline engine made. 
I've been in the Rockies for 37 years, have owned 3 Toyota PU's with the I4, and I've never complained about the lack of power. How fast do you have to go, anyway? The views are great - relax, enjoy the ride, and don't worry about the few minutes you're losing over the course of a few hour drive. Besides, aren't you in the dirty-D? You're in 'stop and go' anywhere within 100 mile radius of that place - I-70 westbound on a Friday afternoon, anyone?
It'll also be easier to find a I4 in CO than a V6.
Oh, and about the warped rotors - this will happen on any vehcle that's driven improperly in the mountains. Lay off the brakes already. You have gears to regulate your speed going downhill.


----------



## WhiteLightning

Jeff, there's one for sale up here:

https://secure.swiftnews.com/placead/cmnm/review/online.php?aid=238368&pub=01

If you give up like I did, and decide to with a new one, I'm sure you can get a killer deal. If you go to Fighting Chance New Car Buying Guide - Buy or lease a new car with our car buying guide. Get new car invoice prices for most all vehicles. Buying or leasing a car? Don't do it without this car buying and leasing guide. and pay the $35 bucks and follow their directions, you will get the best deal in Colorado available at that given time, no B.S. I know, I am the guy the dealers hate. I got my STI for $1500 under invoice. They lost money on me just to try to hit a sales goal.


----------



## paddlebizzle

David,
I pounced on a Tundra from Craigslist that I should have bought last week. Great price for the miles, and owned by a Toyota mechanic. Can't really go wrong there.

The thing is huge. You'll laugh if you see me get out of it. The debate ends, and I have concluded that Tacos are great trucks but the demand is ridiculous and the premium that folks are willing to pay is even more ridiculous.

To each his own, I guess.


----------



## brian a

I'm late to this thread, but I have a 2009 Tacoma (Double Cab Long Bed TRD purchased June 08). I have been very pleased with the truck. My mileage has been surprisingly good. I've averaged about 20 mpg, and during a road trip up to glacier NP I averaged 21mpg (including some slowwww driving in Glacier, Jackson and Yellowstone NP's). 

The other nice thing about the new tacoma is the built in composite bed. The bed has a railing system built into the composite right at the wheel which makes for an easy setup of a sleeper camper structure. I created a pretty plush sleeper using superstrut metal frames (available at Home Depot), 5/8 inch plywood, and a 4 inch memory foam mattress from Walmart ($100). Talk about a comfy way to sleep when camping at the put in.

Thanks,

Brian


----------



## WhiteLightning

Jeff, congrats on the truck. Next time you are up here, hit me up so I can see it and catch up with you. 970-376-1819.


----------



## atg200

I drove my '03 Tacoma to Panama last year, and the only maintenance I had to do down there and when I got back was a couple of oil changes. The truck is incredible. I am starting to think about selling it and buying a Tundra for the extra space though.


----------



## sealion

Paddlebizzle, how do you like the tundra so far? We have a 04 Tacoma TRD and an 07 Tundra TRD V8. Since I cleaned the K&N air filter on the tundra I'm getting 17-19mpg! The tundra is way too comfortable.


----------



## NolsGuy

paddlebizzle said:


> David,
> I pounced on a Tundra from Craigslist that I should have bought last week. Great price for the miles, and owned by a Toyota mechanic. Can't really go wrong there.
> 
> The thing is huge. You'll laugh if you see me get out of it. The debate ends, and I have concluded that Tacos are great trucks but the demand is ridiculous and the premium that folks are willing to pay is even more ridiculous.
> 
> To each his own, I guess.


I've owned 6 toyota trucks over the years, and LOVE my Tundra. 

I'm betting you do too. 

I have nothing against a taco (tho I've always been unimpressed as a passenger)...I often haul a lot of gear + camper...so a taco just wouldn't cut it. 

How is it going with your Tundra?


----------



## sealion

I love it. I use it in the Mojave desert doing field biology work, and have a bed with storage drawers under the bed, and live out of it for 60+ days in a row. So far no problems at all, except the original tires were shit. I since got a set of takeoff tires at the dealer for $400 that highway michelins on them. I put the michelins on the alloy wheels and put some BF goodrich KO's on the steel rims and swap out when I go in the field.

I put a 2nd battery in back that I use for computer and engle fridge/freezer and other stuff with a foldable solar trickle charger that helps keep it topped off. Oh, yeah, Topper off course. its the extended cab and I put my cooler and other stuff in the back seat. It is awesome for local Moab Daily surf trips with 5 friends and their boats. 

Also, I just drove to Denver and back, and I-70 passes were fun.

The 04 Taco, though, definitely has the edge when it comes to gnar roads, but the tundra makes washboard roads smooth.

Thats how its going with the Tundra!


----------



## BLott

if anyone wants to trade a double cab tacoma (4 door) for an double cab Tundra (2005, 65k miles, loaded) you let me know.

or if you want to buy it, that could work well too.

ideally, you have a 2001-2004 Tacoma double cab with 110,000 miles that you want to trade it and $10k for my truck. 

dooooo iiiiiitttttt


----------



## DurangoSteve

Had the Taco's predecessor and now have a Tundra. Love 'em both, but love the Tundra better.


----------



## guide.jt

i wouldnt buy a tundra... i wouldnt buy a tacoma later than 04. but thats just me, my 94 is sweek


----------

